# Royal Dragoon Guards "Amarillo" song...



## Holmesy7291 (Jul 12, 2011)

This one is a few years old but still brings a smile to my face! Members of the Royal Dragoon Guards performing their own version of "Is This The Way To Amarillo?" by Tony Christie, (as performed by comedian Peter Kay for Red Nose Day/Children In Need). Filmed by the Guards' themselves, the M.O.D actually tried to BAN this video saying that it was "unprofessional" and wasn't the right image that the British Army should present to the rest of the world. They eventually "officially" endorsed it after realising that A) It was everywhere by then! and B) Well, you gotta relax sometime! 

[video=youtube_share;Ld1DTmXesTo]http://youtu.be/Ld1DTmXesTo[/video]


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 12, 2011)

And in the midst of battle we laughed

Love this video


----------



## Holmesy7291 (Jul 12, 2011)

If you can't laugh at the stupidity of war, then you're not cut out to be a soldier. 
"This is war! If there was no fighting then it'd just be a rather nasty argument with lots of pushing and shoving."-Rimmer, Red Dwarf.


----------

